# Snooker & Billiards Scoreboard Overlay



## BallStream (Jul 3, 2022)

BallStream submitted a new resource:

Snooker & Billiards Scoreboard Overlay - Add a scoreboard to a live video stream.



> Use the *Browser* plugin in OBS Studio to overlay scores provided from a BallStream scoring account.



Read more about this resource...


----------



## mt147 (Sep 8, 2022)

Hi.

Can you please tell me how to get this working on OBS? What is OBS-ID? A video step-by-step guide would be great as I've tried following the written instructions with no success. Also it's a pain that you have to go back to edit the frame score - there should be a way that the frame score goes up automatically when you go to the next frame. Just a suggestion! Seems like it gets the job done but it is a bit confusing


----------



## BallStream (Sep 9, 2022)

OBS-ID is your the Match ID which can be found from your BallStream scoring account.

While the MatchPlay desktop software (shown above) can be used to send scores to the server for pickup by OBS, I strongly recommend that the online scoring option be used... it is quicker to respond and doesn't suffer from Windows security quirks. Also, the online scoring service can be used from Windows, Mac, iOS and Android devices.

Steps for how to use the OBS Overlay can be found online at https://ballstream.com/obs_studio.asp


----------



## mt147 (Sep 9, 2022)

BallStream said:


> OBS-ID is your the Match ID which can be found from your BallStream scoring account.
> 
> While the MatchPlay desktop software (shown above) can be used to send scores to the server for pickup by OBS, I strongly recommend that the online scoring option be used... it is quicker to respond and doesn't suffer from Windows security quirks. Also, the online scoring service can be used from Windows, Mac, iOS and Android devices.
> 
> Steps for how to use the OBS Overlay can be found online at https://ballstream.com/obs_studio.asp


Thanks for this. Think I've got it mostly sussed out now!


----------

